# crazy birds...



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Took my kids for a bike ride and my dog for a walk last night. We looked up and 4 birds were just hovering. They were real high, they were big, black, and had what appeared to be brown wing tips. It was very odd, they almost appeared to be some sort of vulture. They were right over minot. Anyone know what these are. Can someone help a brotha out.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Terradactles!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As strange as it may seem, I have seen a type of vulture in MN just across the border. I was driving down to Wahpeton from Fargo, I was on the MN side and as I passed a field owned by my father-in-law I saw two huge birds sitting on a deer carcass. They were both "vulture looking" birds. I asked my father in law and he said they were "turkey vultures" and that he sees them all the time!!!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Are ya sure someone wasn't just out flying a couple of kites.  
Or possibly UFO's.

cootkiller


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Turkey vultures huh. Sounds like as good an explanation as any. They just hovered in circles. Anyone else see these things last night. I live a few blocks from the 16th st nw miracle mart.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

16th st NW Miracle Mart??? 
Have I been gone that long, I just cant place where that is at. 
Are you talking about Arrowhead??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

yep...used to be a different name..ummmmmmmm


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Sounds like a turkey vulture to me, ugly bastards, I've seen a few here in MN, but mostly in the southern part.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll be darned. I just looked for turkey vulture, and i would have to say that is what they were. Do they live in ND?? This is the first time I have ever seen one. Either that, or the first time i noticed how different they were.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Mna, you guys ain't ever seen a turkey vulture??? In WI we see them every day. There's tons of them, I once had five of them circle me while I was out on tractor!!! Cool birds with a 6' wingspan.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Use to see a lot of them in GA and even saw a few in CT. I think I saw one the other day as well. It was just hanging there against the wind. Not even doing circles.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yep, sounds definately like turkey vultures. We have a lot of them around here. They eat roadkill or any kind of dead animals. Great big ugly things if you get close to them. They get up into the wind currents and will glide around in circles. A lot of the time if you see a bunch of them gliding around like that, they are over a sick or injured animal and are waiting for it to die.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

There are actually quite a few coming through this time of year. Many spend the year and there are actually quite a few west of Bismarck and along the Missouri. At the Downstream Campground below the tailrace there is a big dead tree that 50+ roost in at night. Take a friend there sometime under them, walk clear and blow your Circe fox call as loud as you can. :lol:

(BTW, Miracle Mart =/was Barlows Econofoods. )


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

actually now that u said that it rung a bell....It was Sunmart. It may have been Barlow's a long time ago, but i wasn't in town then.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

There is always some flying over Fox Island someplace. If you get out there early they are usually sitting on the sandbar straight out from the ramp. During the day just look up, they just soar in circles. Somedays there are around 15 of them.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wierd....


----------

